

What To Look For In A Co-Founder - collistaeed
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/startups/what-to-look-for-in-a-co-founder/

======
swombat
A surprisingly good article. I thought it would just rattle on the same old
points, but it had a personable, fresh perspective. Thanks for posting it up.

------
epoweripi
I have always been skeptic of family being a part of the founding team of a
startup. Anyone with thoughts/experience on this subject?

Life is hard as it is and if one more gets involved it will completely shake
up family life unless ofcourse you are very disciplined and leave work at
_work_. During financially tough patches it may impact even more as one house
should not depend on such shaky source of income.

~~~
swombat
To me, my closest friends are like family (in the sense that I don't consider
losing their friendship an acceptable cost, no matter the circumstances). So
my advice about starting up with a friend would apply there too:
[http://danieltenner.com/posts/0005-starting-up-with-a-
friend...](http://danieltenner.com/posts/0005-starting-up-with-a-friend.html)

